# Need advice: can I take this cat?



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello fellow animal lovers,

I have a bit of a situation with this cat I care a lot about and I need some advice on what to do.

I used to work in a pub, and behind the pub there are some flats. One of the people that lived in one of the flats had a cat, and he was in great shape and very healthy. However about six years ago this owner moved away, and just left the cat. He started stealing food and people who work in the pub and live above the pub realised this and started feeding him. However he is not allowed inside, so for the past six years he has been living as a stray, just a stray that gets fed.
His situation upset me a lot, and a few years ago I tried to convince the people that live above the pub that feed him to let me take him to a shelter and give him a proper home. They however did not want me to do that, and they insist he is healthy and happy. I do not agree since he is very dirty, looks unhealthy and has to spend the cold winters outside by himself. Even his behaviour is not good, because he is friendly but in a sort of desperate way. I told these people to at least take him to a vet, and they said they would. This was a few years ago and I decided that however much it pained me, I had to let it go.
However, I went to visit the cat today and he doesn't look good. His back legs are very weak and again, he was desperate for attention.

I am in a position now where I am able to take the cat myself, and would like to go through with that. However I am confused about the legality of this. Does anyone know if the people that feed him could be seen as the owners in the eyes of the law? I don't know if he is microchipped, but have read about this and apparently a microchip does not automatically make you the owner. In addition to this, if the cat is in bad shape and has to be outside 24/7 without being able to go inside, surely that affects the situation as well?

I'd very much appreciate any advice you are able to give.

Anita


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As you say, the actual owners abandoned the cat so he’s a stray.

The people at the pub have no claim on him imo.

He’d be better off with you.

At the very least you can get him checked by the vet and go from there.

Even if he were chipped it’s highly unlikely the previous owners can be traced so he’s a stray.


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you, I will get him checked out and figure out what do do next from there. Now I just need to form an escape plan


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor boy  I would scoop him up and take him to the vet, the people in the flat might be feeding him but obviously are not taking his welfare into account bet they have never taken him to the vet!!!
They have no claim on him in my opinion


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I would take him. He’s a stray and sounds like he needs a good soul to rescue him.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

If they claim ownership they are breaking the law because it is illegal to withhold medical care from an animal. If I were you I'd simply pick him up and walk off with him, never to return. They wil probably think he just went off to die on his own.

Poor kitty, if he is on his way out at least you can give him some love and comfort before he leaves. Or you may be able to give him many more years of pleasure and happiness. 

I wouldn't give this story to the vet. Just say he's a stray you rescued. No other details needed.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks so much for your replies and words of support!

I think you are right in not telling the vet all the details, I will just find out if he has been microchipped, get him checked over and go from there. I do feel bad for the people that feed him because I know they are fond of him, but the care they give just isn't good enough. 

I have ordered a carrier bag to safely transport him in because even though he is super affectionate and knows me, if I scoop him up and just walk off with him it would probably scare him and he could jump out of my arms on a busy road. I've ordered it from amazon prime so it should arrive soon, then I have to go to the pub and wait for the right moment to scoop him up and jump in a getaway car.. that's the bit that worries me a little. 

Will let you know what happens and thanks again.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@anitabaker: agree that first thing to do is check for a chip. However, be aware that IF he has a chip (probably not) then the vet who scans him will be obliged to attempt to contact his original owners (whoever chipped him in the first place).
I wish you well, good luck and well done for caring about this guy!:Cat


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> @anitabaker: agree that first thing to do is check for a chip. However, be aware that IF he has a chip (probably not) then the vet who scans him will be obliged to attempt to contact his original owners (whoever chipped him in the first place).
> I wish you well, good luck and well done for caring about this guy!:Cat


True, but OP is sure the cat was abandoned so the name wouldn't tally with the address, hopefully.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> True, but OP is sure the cat was abandoned so the name wouldn't tally with the address, hopefully.


But a mobile phone number/email address would likely be the same . . . I know they write to the last known address if they cannot contact them by phone.


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

My boyfriend spoke to a vet and she said that if the cat does have a chip they will do everything to contact the original owner, and if after a week there is no reply I am allowed to change the chip to my name.


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

And thanks Calvine


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Wonderful news. Thank you for caring about that kitty!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@anitabaker - fingers crossed the original owner can't be traced (or if they are traced they don't want the cat back after all this time). The poor cat will be much better off with you. I hope whatever health problems he has can be treated so he'll have a good quality life being loved and cared for by you.

I do hope you manage to get him away soon. Early morning (e.g. 4.30 am) would be a good time as cats being crepuscular animals are most active at dawn and dusk, and at dawn there will be very few people around. Watch out for any CCTV though!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing a more positive update on this little cat. Hopefully he will have many more happy years with you.

What kind of carrier have you ordered, do you mean the fabric kind? I have one of those, it's very good and has a very secure zip to prevent any escapes!


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

So things did not go as I hoped 

The back door was locked so I got permission from the manager on shift to take the cat to the vet at least. Got him in the carrier, started walking home and I got a call from a hysterical woman, the one who feeds him. She insisted she had already taken him to a vet that week and she was waiting on blood tests. Then proceeded to say things like if you don't bring him back I will find you. After a few minutes I decided to bring him back and talk to her. I don't know what else I can do besides checking if she actually went to the vet because she gave me the name of the place, but am inclined to believe her. The whole thing was a stressful ordeal!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

anitabaker said:


> So things did not go as I hoped
> 
> The back door was locked so I got permission from the manager on shift to take the cat to the vet at least. Got him in the carrier, started walking home and I got a call from a hysterical woman, the one who feeds him. She insisted she had already taken him to a vet that week and she was waiting on blood tests. Then proceeded to say things like if you don't bring him back I will find you. After a few minutes I decided to bring him back and talk to her. I don't know what else I can do besides checking if she actually went to the vet because she gave me the name of the place, but am inclined to believe her. The whole thing was a stressful ordeal!


I thought the cat was always outside?


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes he's always outside


----------



## anitabaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Sorry I just realised why you asked that, I meant the backdoor to an outside area


----------



## Leanne121 (Jul 31, 2019)

anitabaker said:


> Hello fellow animal lovers,
> 
> I have a bit of a situation with this cat I care a lot about and I need some advice on what to do.
> 
> ...


I have a stray turn up and staying with me for time being but took vets and he not chipped and found out has a ulcer and growth in mouth which gonna cost a lot of money cause of where it is aswel don't know what to do as can't pay for it
He has had antibiotics which last 2 weeks


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Leanne121 said:


> I have a stray turn up and staying with me for time being but took vets and he not chipped and found out has a ulcer and growth in mouth which gonna cost a lot of money cause of where it is aswel don't know what to do as can't pay for it
> He has had antibiotics which last 2 weeks


Take him to your local shelter or rescue. Give them the information regarding what treatment he has had so far. It's all you can do, and you HAVE made a difference. Even if this cat ends up being euthanized, you saved him from a long slow agonizing death. But you never know, they may be able to save him.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

anitabaker said:


> So things did not go as I hoped
> 
> The back door was locked so I got permission from the manager on shift to take the cat to the vet at least. Got him in the carrier, started walking home and I got a call from a hysterical woman, the one who feeds him. She insisted she had already taken him to a vet that week and she was waiting on blood tests. Then proceeded to say things like if you don't bring him back I will find you. After a few minutes I decided to bring him back and talk to her. I don't know what else I can do besides checking if she actually went to the vet because she gave me the name of the place, but am inclined to believe her. The whole thing was a stressful ordeal!


 How did she get your number, @anitabaker, and what were the blood tests for - did she tell you when you spoke to her?


----------



## Leanne121 (Jul 31, 2019)

If the cat goes to rescue or shelter would they treat his growth in mouth he only young


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Leanne121 said:


> If the cat goes to rescue or shelter would they treat his growth in mouth he only young


That would be up to their vet. If his condition is treatable he would be treated. But you can't leave him to suffer. Euthanasia, if that is what happens, is better than dying a slow agonizing death. Since you can't care for him, it is your best choice, or rather HIS best chance..


----------



## NikiB (Aug 3, 2019)

anitabaker said:


> So things did not go as I hoped
> 
> The back door was locked so I got permission from the manager on shift to take the cat to the vet at least. Got him in the carrier, started walking home and I got a call from a hysterical woman, the one who feeds him. She insisted she had already taken him to a vet that week and she was waiting on blood tests. Then proceeded to say things like if you don't bring him back I will find you. After a few minutes I decided to bring him back and talk to her. I don't know what else I can do besides checking if she actually went to the vet because she gave me the name of the place, but am inclined to believe her. The whole thing was a stressful ordeal!


Maybe report concerns about the cat to RSPCA. They can do a welfare check on the cat.


----------

